# Can rats eat cat food?



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I wouldn't be using it for very long, just until I can buy more rat food. We use Special Kitty Gourmet food, I can post the nutrient facts if need be.

I did some research and it said that nursing does, pregnant does, and babies could eat it because it has high protien, so most of my rats are one of those, but my Rosie is just an adult rat....


Thanks!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It should be fine for a short amount of time.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay, great! THank you!


----------

